# 자연산



## slowlikemolasses

What does 자연산 mean? Does it refer to a natural beauty whom is beautiful because they look good without makeup, they haven't had any plastic surgery, or because they have large breasts that haven't been augmented?


----------



## Kross

When 자연산 is used for a woman, it means that she doesn't have any pastic surgery, usually on their breasts and faces. So, 자연산 itself doesn't tell whether she is beauriful or not. 자연산 미인 is used to refer to a natural beauty who hasn't had any pastic surgery and is very beautiful.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

What does the 산 in 자연산 mean?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> What does the 산 in 자연산 mean?


 산 doesn't mean a moutain at all. 산 here means "produced or cultivated" So 자연산 means that something such as farm produce is produced or cultivated naturally. This is a basic meaning. ^^


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks. Thanks.


----------

